# back to back turtle



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

look at this


----------



## wicked reptiles (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, i hope that is photo shopped, don't think it is though, sad....


----------



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

wicked reptiles said:


> wow, i hope that is photo shopped, don't think it is though, sad....



i was told it wasnt


----------



## angua21 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, deja vu man!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 28, 2007)

hahaha
it looks photoshopped to me
i could do the same thing in 5 minutes if i had a turtle like that


----------



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

it was down loaded from a news forum


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 28, 2007)

still looks photoshopped haha
its so easy to make things like that these days, its hard to tell whats real and what isnt


----------



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> still looks photoshopped haha
> its so easy to make things like that these days, its hard to tell whats real and what isnt



thats it I just thought it looked cool


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 28, 2007)

oh yeah dont get me wrong it is pretty awesome


----------



## chool (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's not photoshopped. Here's the link that I posted earlier in another thread
http://www.princegeorgecitizen.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=97296&Itemid=162ere's


----------



## jay76 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats the one


----------



## Kratos (Oct 2, 2007)

not photoshopped seen plenty of them in the US Reptiles mag


----------

